# Horse nutritionist or horse trainer?



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am trying to decide what I should major in. I have brought my two main choices down to a horse nutritionist or a horse trainer, or I might even try to do both.. Can anyone give me a general idea on the two? I need help on deciding one over the other... I would also like an idea of general pay, or which one gets more pay.


----------

